
Show HN: Up to date list of political decisions around the world - Biganon
https://github.com/govtra/govtracker-data/blob/master/README.md
======
alva
fantastic idea. significant chunk of uk gov bills/statements are published
online, i may build a scraper for this project

~~~
Tyruiop
Hi, I am the guy behind the project (I just created an account now, a friend
posted it). Thanks for the interest! It would be very cool to have a scraper!
If you decide to go with it, tell me if I can help in any way from my side :)

------
poseid
interesting project - might be interesting to see a kind of org chart of
different parlaments (eu, uk, us). esp eu is confusing with its commissions
and parlament and presidents of all.

~~~
Tyruiop
That is a good idea, I will implement it, thanks!

